# Ah man!



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2005)

Yesterday I was teaching a sparring class and I believe that I broke my foot kicking an elbow. Obviously over the years I've kicked elbows and have been bruised but not like this before. I can't hardly put pressure on it plus the entire top of my instep is purple and swelled up  . Oh well, gettin' older I guess I have to expect that stuff. Just can't hardly walk.


----------



## Adept (Feb 6, 2005)

I most humbly suggest a trip to the emergency room for x-rays and plaster...


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Feb 6, 2005)

Get back on that bike!:whip:


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 6, 2005)

Jason, go get that foot xrayed.  Hope you can hop well.  Its not even spring yet to go out and bike - maybe a health club?  TW


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 6, 2005)

The word "ouch" springs to mind...


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Feb 6, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Jason, go get that foot xrayed. Hope you can hop well. Its not even spring yet to go out and bike - maybe a health club? TW


See Jason, my minions are growing. Even they can see my readings of you, and Da Rabbit! The Dark Side grows everyday!:supcool:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Feb 6, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> The word "ouch" springs to mind...


Forget that. Let's talk about the beautiful women from Denmark!artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2005)

It's weird but I can move my toes and walk on it with little problems. It's just swelled up and purple. After it happened I continued to spar and it really didn't bother me much.  :idunno:  I'm going to see how it is tomorrow and then decide on going to the hospital.


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 6, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Forget that. Let's talk about the beautiful women from Denmark!artyon:


Welcome to my personal heaven...


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 6, 2005)

Jason, you don't want to wait too long.  Bones start to knit if they have been broken-well unless they are too far apart.  All the bones in the feet. I had all the bones of my wrist broken and they didn't get them all set right or they didn't go back together right.  Go get an xray, you don't want to wonder why the foot doesn't work right later.  If its that bruised, it doesn't take much for something to be broken. TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> See Jason, my minions are growing. Even they can see my readings of you, and Da Rabbit! The Dark Side grows everyday!:supcool:



You don't have any minions! Period dude! I"ll be back on the bike in no time.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 6, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Jason, you don't want to wait too long.  Bones start to knit if they have been broken-well unless they are too far apart.  All the bones in the feet. I had all the bones of my wrist broken and they didn't get them all set right or they didn't go back together right.  Go get an xray, you don't want to wonder why the foot doesn't work right later.  If its that bruised, it doesn't take much for something to be broken. TW



I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow. I'm going to see an athletic trainer first thing in the morning and get his opinion. Then go from there. My foot has been tingling for the last few hours and has been very annoying. Oh well. Stuff happens when you do this stuff.


----------



## Vadim (Feb 6, 2005)

Ouch! The same thing happened to me. It was just a bad bruise though...thank goodness. I hope you heal quickly and the doctor says that you will be good to go.

-Vadim


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 7, 2005)

The doctor said the foot is very heavily brusied but not broken. 

Yipee!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad to hear it, Jason.  Take it easy for a while and you should be good as new.


----------



## GAB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, 

Ice it real good, go out and walk on it, ice it when you get back, after a few days of that go to ice and then warm soaks keep walking on it. It will be fine... 

While resting keep it elevated, take an asiprin or two a day for a week with food...(as long as you are not alergic to them or a teaspoon of crushed garlic)

Regards, Gary


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2005)

Jason, I'm glad to hear your foot isn't broken - that's a tough break to heal.  Sometimes a bad bruise or sprain can be worse than a break, though, so be vewy vewy careful.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad its just a bruise, you'll be up and jumping in no time!  TW


----------



## Zepp (Feb 7, 2005)

Heal fast Jason.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Jason :wavey:
Everyone has already given you pretty good advice (I would stick with the aspirin & ice packs, myself).  Take care, & I hope it heals quickly!

:asian:
Gin-Gin


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 9, 2005)

Good news.


----------

